# Der Verfall von "Club Units" bei Uplay



## Andrej (2. April 2019)

*Der Verfall von "Club Units" bei Uplay!*

Beim heutigen öffnen von Uplay viel mir eine Merkwürdigkeit auf. Ich hatte auf einmal keine Club Units mehr - von denen ich noch gester über 900 hatte, zudem waren bei allen Spielen die Club-Herausforderungen nicht abgeschloßen und die Club-Belohnungen waren auch weg.

Das mehrmalige Ab- und Anmelden bei Uplay änderte daran nichts. Mein erster gedanke war, dass es Probleme bei Ubisoft gibt, aber dann erinnerte ich mich, dass heute der 1. April sei und es sich möglicherweise um einen Scherz handeln könnte.

Ich entschloss mich aber trotzdem zu gucken, ob es eine E-Mail von Ubi gibt, die das Problem bei Uplay erkären würde. Und siche da, es gab wirklich eine! Diese war aber schon fast 2 Wochen alt und dass was in ihr drin stand, hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen.

So steht in der E-Mail, dass 390 meiner "Club Units" am Ende des Monats verfallen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Nachforschungen ergaben, dass Ubisoft nun ein neues System implementiert hat, nachdem deine "Club Units" nach 2 Jahren, seit ihrem erspielen am Ende jedes Monats verfallen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UbiSoft hätte meiner Meinung nach, die Spieler, bei Uplay auf das neu System aufmerksam machen müssen. Und nicht einfach E-Mails verschicken, die keiner ließt!

Wer von euch hat gewusst, dass dieses neue System des "Club Units" verfalls eingeführt wird und was haltet ihr davon?

Ich finde es *******! Denn ich habe 390 Units verlohren, die ich auch hätte aufbrauchen können, wenn ich es frühre gewusst hätte.

ps. Wer Fehler findet kann sich behalten!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Andrej


----------



## XBumblebeeX (2. April 2019)

Also sofern es kein unlustiger Aprilscherz ist,finde ich das seltsam,bei mir ist das nie passiert.
Wobei mir nun aber auch nicht einfällt noch groß Units von 2 Jahre habe.
In der Regel gebe ich die oft für die kleinen Extras der neuen Spiele aus,also bei AC Waffen oder Skins usw.

Wenn das nun wirklich so läuft,finde ich das schon ziemlichen Mist,ist ja so als wenn die Bank ankommt "Sie haben noch Geld einer Überweisung von vor 2 Jahren auf den Konto,wenn es nicht abgehoben wird,ziehen wir es ein" -.-*


----------



## lunaticx (2. April 2019)

Der Verfall wurde doch auf div. Plattformen ... (PCGH, Luxx, etc, glaube sogar durch Ubi selbst) schon lange Publik gemacht ... 

Check mal google.de -> Einträge von Dezember 2018.


----------



## Shimboku2 (2. April 2019)

Sowohl bei mir als auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis kam eine Mail mit dem Hinweis, das die Coins nur noch 2 Jahre lang gültig sind und x Coins am 31.03.2019 ablaufen.
Allerdings war die Mail relativ kurz vor dem Ablauf verschickt worden. ca. 2 Wochen vor Verfall.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. April 2019)

Wusste ich nicht, ist mir aber auch vollkommen Wumpe.


----------



## Quat (2. April 2019)

Ja wußte ich! Hab die mail halt gelesen, aber nur, weil ich sonnst keine von denen bekomme.
Und huch, meine 25 Irgendwas sind jetzt wech! Kann ich persönlich mit leben.
Ich hatte wohl mal kurz FarCry4 mit Onlinezwang gespielt.
Ich nutze lieber nocds bzw. nodvds, da ist mir dieses Zeugs ohnehin schnuppe.


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2019)

Ich hatte die Mail zum Glück noch rechtzeitig gelesen und gleich mal alle genutzt. Bei mir wären wohl auch mehrere hundert verfallen.


----------



## Andrej (2. April 2019)

Ich benutze diese E-Mail Adresse nicht oft, denn die ist nur für Spiele und Webseiten. Deswegen habe ich auch die E-Mail erst gestern gesehen. Desweiteren bekomme ich oft Mails von Ubi die einfach nur Werbung von Spielen sind die ich meisten, so oder so lösche ohne sie zu lesen.

Den Verfall der Punkte finde ich trotzem nicht gut. Denn die sind erspielt und davon können Gegenstände für Spiele erworben werden. Wären es einfach nur Punkte oder Levels wie bei Steam wäre mir, dass auch egal, aber so. Ich habe mir diese "Units" aufgespart für Dinge die mir wirklich gefallen würden und nicht einfach für Skins oder so.


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2019)

Gut finde ich es auch nicht. Macht bei digitalen Sachen auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Kelemvor (2. April 2019)

Scheinbar nutzen viele die Units hauptsächlich wie ich: Wenn neue Spiele rauskommen die 20% Rabatt aktivieren und nicht für meist nur kosmetischen ingame Kram.

Gut finde ich es nicht, an eine Mail kann ich mich nicht erinnern und inn denm Unit Transaktionsdetails sind verfallene nicht aufgeführt. 

Auch sehe ich nirgends im Profil eine Warnung das demnächst Xxx Punkte verfallen.


Achsooo hier ( und wohl in der mobile App) : Units - Ubisoft Club

Da stehen die Verfallsdaten für die nächsten 2 Monate.

110 von 770 bis Ende Juni bei mir. 56 ende Mai und 60 Ende Juni

Jetzt müsste ich mal testweise welche ausgeben und gegenchecken ob sie auch die alten zuerst verballern. 

Edit: Ok,, zumindest gehen sie wirklich von den ältesten Units ab. Weiß zwar nicht was ich mit der ollen MP5K in FC5 nun soll, aber egal.

Gut finde ich das Verfallssystem immer noch nicht. soviel interessantes ist nun für mich nicht mehr freizuschalten, 1-2 Wackelpuppen noch.


----------



## slasher (2. April 2019)

Bin auch einer der Betroffenen, ich habe 400 verloren.

Jahrelang habe ich den SCH### gesammelt und 4 tage vorm 1.April die Mail bekommen.
Eigentlich war ich stolz drauf und verwende die Units immer wieder gerne für 20% Rabatt im Shop.

Habe auch mehrere "Fachzeitschriften" (PCGH, Gamestar) dies bezüglich angeschrieben, aber bis heute keine Antwort bekommen. Kein Wunder betrifft ja auch nur die Nutzer von Ubisoft, und solange es nicht Fallout 76 oder sonstige dumme Themen betrifft, schreibt kein A#### drüber.

Sehr ärgerlich, wenn man bedenkt das man für die menge an Units viel Spielzeit investieren musste und jetzt keinen Ersatz dazu bekommt.

Mich ärgert das!


----------



## Stormado (2. April 2019)

Habe die Mail bekommen und die Units entsprechend verwendet.

Finde es nicht schlimm, wenn die nun verfallen. Man hat ja zwei Wochen Zeit, sich darum zu kümmern. Tut man dies nicht oder guckt nicht in sein E-Mail-Postfach, dann kann man nicht helfen. Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.

Immerhin muss man bedenken, dass dies eine freiwillige Sache von Ubisoft ist und man über dieses kostenlose Sammeln auch 20 % Rabatt erhalten kann. Dazu ist Ubisoft nicht verpflichtet.


----------



## Gohrbi (2. April 2019)

... meine 10 units sind noch da. Die anderen habe ich in den letzten 3 Wochen nach der Mail auf meine Spiele
"sinnvoll" verteilt.


----------



## hoffgang (2. April 2019)

Hatte die Email gesehen und beim letzten Sale FC5 gekauft und mit den Coins rabattiert. Gut finde ich das dennoch nicht, eher im Gegenteil.
Aber so ist das mit den Alternativen zu Steam, sie stinken einfach alle irgendwo.


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2019)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Scheinbar nutzen viele die Units hauptsächlich wie ich: Wenn neue Spiele raiskommen die 20% Rabatt aktivieren und nicht für meist nur kosmetischen ingame Kram.



Ich hab die vor allem für die Zusatzmissionen oder die extra Waffen o.ä. genutzt.

Da ich die Ubisoftspiele alle auf DVD kaufe und der Shop im Gegensatz zu Steam keine Guthabenkarten unterstützt, hab ich im Uplay direkt bisher nur Anno 1701 im Sale per Mastercard  gekauft.


----------



## uka (2. April 2019)

slasher schrieb:


> Habe auch mehrere "Fachzeitschriften" (PCGH, Gamestar) dies bezüglich angeschrieben, aber bis heute keine Antwort bekommen. Kein Wunder betrifft ja auch nur die Nutzer von Ubisoft, und solange es nicht Fallout 76 oder sonstige dumme Themen betrifft, schreibt kein A#### drüber.



Oh natürlich tun die "Fachzeitschriften" dies:
04.12.2018 Ubisoft - Uplays >>Club Reward<<-Punkte verfallen kuenftig nach 2 Jahren
04.12.2018 http://www.pcgames.de/Uplay-Softwar...Units-verfaellt-nun-nach-zwei-Jahren-1270630/
05.12.2018 Eure Punkte im Ubisoft Club verfallen bald • Eurogamer.de
05.12.2018 So funktioniert das Verfallsystem der Ubisoft Club Units - GAMERZ.one
(Auszug)

Auch hat Uplay mindestens 1x per Popup (bei start des Clients) im Dezember darauf hingewiesen. Nicht das ich das jetzt verteidigen will, mir gefällt es ebenso nicht. Aber die Informationen waren schon da.


----------



## Andrej (2. April 2019)

@uka

Leider habe ich es nicht gesehen. Kann man halt nichts mehr machen - weg ist weg! Muss man mit jetzt leben!

Wollte halt auch andere darauf aufmerksam machen.


----------



## kero81 (2. April 2019)

Ich wusste das, ich pflege mein Email Postfach! IIst mir aber Latte, nutze kein Uplay mehr.


----------



## Flexsist (3. April 2019)

Interessant, ging auch an mir vorbei.

ABER, was ich merkwürdig finde, ich habe 2 Uplay Acounts (2 Mailkonten), warum weiß ich selber nicht mehr. Bei dem 2 Account bzw Mail bekamm ich auch so eine Mail, bei meinem Haupt-Account nicht.
Könnte aber auch daran liegen das meine Units nicht kurz vor dem Verfall stehen.


----------

